# Elephants Trunk Flea Market



## TicTocRob (Apr 15, 2017)

Ready for Sunday.


 Stop by in Danbury CT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucky dog! I wish I could go with you.   Enjoy!  Barry


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 15, 2017)

Is that the one I see on Flea Market Flip?


----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Is that the one I see on Flea Market Flip?




I sold them an industrial lockers for $50. Season 7 Episode 2 [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 16, 2017)

really has become the best on the east coast for phonographs and bicycles


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 16, 2017)

TicTocRob said:


> I sold them an industrial lockers for $50. Season 7 Episode 2 [emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome! I'll have to check that episode out.


----------

